# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Ý Thu Wendy - Góc Việt Nam trên đất Sing - Nhà hàng ở Singapore

## Meoluoi9x

*"Sáng nay có chị khách hàng đến đặt cơm canh chua, thịt heo luộc cho người nhà đang nằm viện Elizabet Orchard em ạ", vừa tất bật hướng dẫn cho NV làm món mới, chị Ý Thu xởi lởi cất tiếng chào khách khi nghe thấy lao xao tiếng nói quê hương quen thuộc phía ngoài...*

Vừa tất bật hướng dẫn cho mấy nhân viên làm món mới, Chị Ý Thu nhanh nhảu cất tiếng chào khách khi nghe lao xao phía ngoài vài tiếng  nói quê hương quen thuộc khi tôi dẫn nhóm khách Hà Nội đến thưởng thức món ăn Việt trên đất Sing.


Gặp chị Ý Thu nhiều lần ở nhà hàng Wendy Nguyen trên đoạn Amoy Street nên sau nhiều lần hẹn hò nay mới có dịp dẫn mấy ông bạn từ Hà nội sang đến Nhà hàng mới – Vietnam Delicacies, địa điểm mới của chị trên tầng 5 tòa nhà 313 Summerset, vị trí đắc địa phía trên ga tàu điện ngầm Summerset- Orchard area.


"Thông cảm cho chị nha. Lu bu từ sáng đến giờ em ạ, ngồi đi em rồi chị làm ly café đá nghen", chị Thu nói một tràng làm mình chả kịp phản ứng gì cứ dạ dạ vâng vâng. Chỉ mấy phút sau đã thấy cô nhân viên mang cho mấy anh em những phin café Ban mê thơm lừng, thứ mà chỉ thường thấy khi lang thang ở Hàng Hành hay ngõ nhỏ Sài gòn. Bún thịt nướng, cơm tấm Sườn bì chả, cơm sườn nướng và Hủ tiếu bò kho là mấy món được cả đám lao xao chọn, ông bạn cán bộ công đoàn của mình vừa cho đường vào ly café vừa nhỏ nhẹ:  không khác gì đang ngồi quán Ngon Hà Nội các bố ạ.


"Việt Nam Corner mà các em", bà chị tôi đã đứng phía sau từ bao giờ và dường như trả lời cho câu nói của anh bạn mình. Chị thăm hỏi từng anh em và giới thiệu cho anh em thêm vài món mới của nhà hàng từ bún chạo tôm, phở bò miền Bắc  đến món bún thịt theo hương vị Miền Nam.  Chị cho biết chị không chỉ thuê gian hàng này mà còn đăng ký luôn một góc rộng bên cạnh để làm khu giới thiệu sản vật Việt Nam. Vừa nói chị vừa chỉ tay cho chúng tôi phía tay mặt là khu mà được đặt tên Góc Việt Nam, nơi mà chị chào đón không chỉ khách hàng đến thưởng thức món ngon mà là tìm về một nét văn hóa Việt giữa lòng Singapore sôi động.


Chị nổi tiếng trong cộng đồng Việt Nam tại Singapore đến nỗi hỏi từ các bạn sinh viên đến ngài đại sứ không mấy ai lạ chị nữa. Người Sing cũng nhớ và thương xuyên tìm đến Ý Thu và sự nổi tiếng của Ý Thu làm  Hungry Go Where, chương trình hướng dẫn món ăn nổi tiếng của Singapore không ít lần làm chương trình về nhà hàng Việt này.


"Bọn em bầu chị làm Đại sứ ẩm thực Việt Nam tại Singapore luôn", cả mấy anh em đều siết tay chào bà chủ nhà hàng Ý Thu nồng hậu kèm lời hẹn ngày trở lại.





> Y THU WENDY'S VIETNAM RESTAURANT
> Food republic -313@Somerset Stall 23, Ythu Wendy's Vietnam Restaurant, 313 Orchard Road #05-01 S(238895)
> Wendy's Hotline: (65) 94722181


(NhaSing.com)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## dung89

món nào cũng ngon

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Nhìn món ăn hấp dẫn quá

----------

